# Conways Spiel des Lebens - Letztes Problem?



## Antitainer (12. Dez 2011)

Nabend zusammen.

Komme mit meinem "Game of Life" nicht weiter...Spielregeln


```
public boolean naechsteGeneration() {

	boolean naechsteGeneration = true;
	boolean[][] kopie = new boolean[kantenlaenge][kantenlaenge];

	for (int i = 0; i < gitter.length; i++) {

		for (int j = 0; j < gitter.length; j++) {

			int nachbarn = getAnzahlLebenderNachbarn(i, j);
			boolean lebt = lebt(i, j);
			boolean status = false;

			if (lebt == true) {
				if (nachbarn == 2 || nachbarn == 3) {
					status = true;
				}
			} else if (lebt != true && nachbarn == 3) {
				status = true;
			}
			kopie[i][j] = status;
		}
	}
	if (equals(kopie) == true) {
		naechsteGeneration = false;
	}
	return naechsteGeneration;
}
```

Bekomme in Zeile 21 ein "java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: 0" laut Konsole und komme einfach nicht drauf, wo bzw. wieso er ausserhalb der Indices schreibt..
Danach folgt dann die korrekte Ausgabe der ersten Generation.

In einer zweiten Klasse setze ich drei lebende Zellen und wenn ich dann ausgeben() aufrufe schmiert er mit obriger Exception ab.

Anbei die gesamte Klasse.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Marco13 (12. Dez 2011)

Die System.out.println's, mit denen du diesen Fehler NICHT gefunden hast, würde ich gerne mal sehen

```
/* Konstruktoren */
    public Gitter(int kantenlaenge) {
        this.kantenlaenge = kantenlaenge; // !!!!!!!!!!!!!
 ....
```


----------



## Antitainer (13. Dez 2011)

Hi,

vielen Dank!

Hab dummerweise, nicht jeden Schritt per System.out.println(); getestet...
Passiert mir sicherlich nicht noch einmal, dafür ebenfalls meinen Dank.


----------

